# Belt tensioner



## tonnyandre09 (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello

I got this Chinese 10x22 lathe and it has one of these annoying belt tensioner on it. Has anyone modified it or built something that works better? Maybe even a clutch??


----------



## silence dogood (Mar 5, 2021)

Got the same problem,  Only thing that I can think of is to replace the motor  with a brushless DC motor.  The only thing that I've done so far is mount the lathe in risers so I have greater access to the motor.   Got a motor that may work.  Still a lot of figuring out.  If someone comes up with better method of moving the belt around the pulleys, I'm interested.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 5, 2021)

If I understand the problem, it looks as though that adjuster just needs a handle on it to make adjustment easier.
It there's room off to the right, perhaps a handle could be welded to the bottom of the adjuster.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 5, 2021)

I have a Grizzly G0602, also a 10 x 22 lathe. The fixing bolt goes through the back plate and is fixed with a nut.  I modified my belt tensioner so I don't have to use the adjustment slot.  To release/tighten the tensioner, I loosen the nut and swing the pulley out of the way  and then swing it back in place, applying proper tension for the belt as I tighten the nut.  No fumbling and the process a few seconds.  The modification is described here.








						Another 602 Improvement
					

My Grizzly G0602 lathe is generally a pleasure to use.  However, there is one particularly annoying shortcoming.  The OEM idler is located in a diagonal slot above the belt and adjusting consists of loosening a nut on the back side of the bracket plate sliding the stud to an appropriate position...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## silence dogood (Mar 5, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> I have a Grizzly G0602, also a 10 x 22 lathe. The fixing bolt goes through the back plate and is fixed with a nut.  I modified my belt tensioner so I don't have to use the adjustment slot.  To release/tighten the tensioner, I loosen the nut and swing the pulley out of the way  and then swing it back in place, applying proper tension for the belt as I tighten the nut.  No fumbling and the process a few seconds.  The modification is described here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks RJ,  I had thought of switching belts.  Maybe I don't have to.  I have a Lathemaster,  but the idea should work.  Never got around to doing much about the problem because of other projects.  One thing that's nice about this site. If someone has a problem, there bound to be a someone who's been there and done that.


----------

